# Wechselt die Verbindung zwischen Router/Laptop und Repeater/Laptop automatisch?



## 12giolgaa (26. September 2011)

Ich habe mir bzw. meiner Freundin einen AVM  Reapeater 300e zugelegt, bzw. soll sie den bekommen. Sie ist derzeit in  Irland und wohnt dort in so einer Art von WG. Der Vermieter stellt den  Bewohnern sein Wlan zur Verfügung, weil er in dem Reihenhaus nebenan  wohnt. Leider empfängt ein Großteil der Bewohner und auch meine Freundin  das Wlan nur in der Küche. Wenn ich mit ihr Skypen will, ist es da  natürlich "Essig" mit Intimsphäre.

Also ein Repeater her. Jetzt wüsste ich gerne wie sich die Verbindungen  der Laptops verhalten, wenn ich den Repeater dazwischen schalte/schalten  lasse.

Es benutzen ja alle den gleichen Zugang. Wählen sich die Rechner  automatisch da ein, wo der bessere Empfang herrscht? Ich hab viel  gelesen, aber in der Regel geht es immer um einen festen Standort. 

Mal ein Fallbeispiel:

Angenommen sie sitzt in ihrem Zimmer und wir Skypen glücklich über den  "verlängerten Arm" des Wlans (Repeater). Dann sind wir fertig und sie  möchte gerne mit dem Laptop in die Küche, dort ist der Router am  stärksten. Klammert sich der Laptop dann noch an den Repeater oder  wechselt er automatisch auf das Signal vom Router?

Mal ein paar Eckdaten die eventuell helfen:

Laptop ist ein Asus X72J Series mit Windows 7 Home Premium

Repeater: AVM Fritz!Wlan Repeater 300e

Der Router ist mir unbekannt. In Irland scheinen aber Belkin und Netgear am meisten vertreten zu sein.

Die SSID ist aber bekannt und wird mitgesendet. Der Schlüssel ist ebenfalls bekannt.
Da in der Praxis die meisten Router standardmäßig den Macfilter  deaktiviert haben, sollte es bei der Einrichtung generell keine Probleme  geben.

Ich habe via Teamviewer Zugriff auf den Laptop von meiner Freundin.

So...ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen!!!!

Vielen Dank im Vorraus!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## deckard-cain (26. September 2011)

In der Regel wechselt der WLAN-Adapter ab einer gewissen Signalschwelle immer auf das stärkere Signal. Die Frage ist dabei immer, ab wann die WLAN-Karte das Signal des Routers als stärker interpretiert. Das hängt hier immer stark vom Hersteller und der entsprechenden Firmware ab.

Generell kann man aber sagen, sollte das Signal des Routers deutlich stärker als das des Repeaters sein, wird der Laptop auch automatisch auf den Router wechseln. 
Das ganze Verfahren nennt sich Roaming und passiert völlig automatisch und transparent für die Verbindung.

Man beachte, dass wenn mehrere Clients innerhalb einer Funkzelle aktiv sind, sprich z.B. auf dem Repeater eingewählt sind, teilen sie sich die zur Verfügung stehende Bandbreite. 
Bei normalem Surfen sollte das nicht zu spüren sein, bei bandbreitenlastigem Verkehr allerdings schon.


----------



## Rayken (26. September 2011)

Ich habe bei mir zuhause im Haus WLAN nur bis kurz vor der Terrasse im Erdgeschoss, die AVM Fritz Box 7120 [Modem/WLAN/Router] steht bei mir im ersten Stock, da hier der Telefonanschluss
geschaltet ist.

Aufgrund der dicken Betonwänden geht das WLAN Signal wie gesagt im Erdgeschoss nur bis kuz vor der Terasse des Gartens.

Da ich ab und zu gerne im Garten bei meinen Eltern unten sitze und per Notebook/ IPad mal hin und wieder einige Artikel im Internet nachschlagen, habe ich 
eine AVM Fritz Box 7170 [Modem/WLAN/Router] zum Repeater umfunktioniert _(jeder vernünftiger WLAN Router kann dies...) _und unten kurz bevor das WLAN Signal
vom 1 OG abbricht eingestöpselt.

Dadurch habe ich nun im ganzen Garten WLAN Empfang.

Die beiden Fritz Boxen haben unterschiedliche SSID blablablub 1 und blablablub 2, je nachdem wo ich mich gerade befinde logge ich mich dort ein.
Ich hab es auch so automatisch eingerichtet in Windows, das die Geräte sich mit dem jeweiligen in Reichweite befindlichen Router verbinden.

Man kann natürlich eine ganz minimale Verzögerung feststellen, wenn man über blablablub 2 sich per Internet verbindet, da das Signal ja erstmal über blablablub 1
weitergeleitet wird. Die Verzögerung nimmt man aber kaum wahr, es sei den man streamt HD Utube Videos^^ 


FAZIT: Das Automatische einwählen in das jeweilige WLAN Netz musst du wohl am Notebook unter Windows einstellen, das Notebook wechselt das
WLAN Subnetz, erst wenn die Verbindung zum Repeater abbricht oder das andere WLAN Subnetz Stärker ist. 
Man kann in den Windows Einstellungen ja auch die Priorität einstellen in welches bevorzugte WLAN Netz sich das Gerät zuerst einwählen soll...

Dies ist natürlich nur Theorie, ich kann dies aber mal in der Praxis am Wochenende ausprobieren wenn ich wieder ein bißchen Zeit habe.


----------



## 12giolgaa (27. September 2011)

Das beruhigt mich ungemein. Ich danke Euch! Wäre ja blöd, wenn meine Freundin auf einmal super Wlan hat und ihre Mitbewohner gehen leer aus.

Jetzt mal was anderes. Im Gegensatz zu dem was in der Anleitung steht, kann ich mich nicht einfach wieder mit dem Repeater verbinden nach dem er Eingerichtet ist und das Signal des Routers verstärkt. Also seinen Job macht. Bei mir zuhause ist das kein Problem, da kann ich in meinem Router suchen. Da habe ich die IP im Adressbereich 192.168.2.*** gefunden und konnte jetzt einstellen, dass sich die SSIDs unterscheiden. Das könnte evtl auch aus anderen Gründen ganz nützlich sein, wenn er erstmal in Irland seinen Dienst antritt.

Habt ihr eine Idee wie ich vielleicht vom Laptop meiner Freundin aus die IP des Repeaters ermitteln kann? Oder kann ich zumindest davon ausgehen, dass er sich auch dort irgendwo in dem gleichen Adressbereich bewegt?


----------

